
Custom Geo Restriction of AWS CloudFront Distribution Using Lambda Edge - Olga_Rumblefish
https://www.rumblefish.dev/blog/Custom-geo-restriction-of-AWS-CloudFront-Distribution-using-LambdaEdge
======
Olga_Rumblefish
A while ago one of our clients inquired whether it was possible to block
access to their web application for users from a certain US state. A typical
infrastructure of applications we create at Rumble Fish involves CloudFront,
which offers geo restriction out of the box. However, for some reason it only
allows to filter traffic based on country, which was way too broad in the case
at hand.In this article, we would like to present our solution for that
request.

